# It's official for me. Finale 25 SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKS!



## kitekrazy (Dec 18, 2016)

Can't get playback, no VSTs, always error setting up Audio. Nothing nada works. I deleted my functional Finale 2009.

Same behavior on two systems.


----------



## JJP (Dec 18, 2016)

I haven't been using Finale 25 exclusively yet because I'm waiting for some plugins to be ported, but on my Mac it seemed fine. I use Finale 2014.5 heavily nearly every day.


----------



## kitekrazy (Dec 18, 2016)

Applying the update date even though I have the latest version seems to work. Notion works fine for me but after using Finale it's the old dog new tricks for me.


----------



## pmcrockett (Dec 18, 2016)

Finale 25 seems grumpier about audio devices (compared with 2006) for me, too, although my current audio device doesn't really work well with any program, so it may not be Finale's fault entirely in my case.


----------



## kitekrazy (Dec 19, 2016)

pmcrockett said:


> Finale 25 seems grumpier about audio devices (compared with 2006) for me, too, although my current audio device doesn't really work well with any program, so it may not be Finale's fault entirely in my case.



It's their fault. ASIO is more common than DS or WASPI. They need to get out of the 90's. Finale doesn't want to work on the other machine now. It seems Finale 2014 was their best latest release.


----------



## wcreed51 (Dec 20, 2016)

Finale has a habit of switching in the re-wire mode. Go to MIDI/Audio & Device Setup and choose reset ReWire


----------



## kitekrazy (Dec 21, 2016)

I think that option is greyed out.


----------



## kitekrazy (Mar 30, 2017)

I now have a server busy error. What is that? It is now acting like ransom ware. Worst update I've ever had.


----------



## kitekrazy (Mar 30, 2017)

Solved it. Had to stop the print spooler.


----------



## kitekrazy (Mar 30, 2017)

No playback on both systems. Still can't use an ASIO driver. Authorizarion needed again.

I'm done with Finale. Now I can piss off the fan boys at Make Music.


----------



## wcreed51 (Mar 31, 2017)

You might want to install yesterdays update (25.3). Maintaining authorization is one of the proported fixes


----------



## jsaras (Mar 31, 2017)

Maybe they'll get it sorted out in version 26.


----------

